
The art of error: 12 clever 404 pages - satyajeet23
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/04/21/the-art-of-error-12-clever-404-pages/
======
sunpazed
We just launched this site today with a clever 404.
[https://whispir.io/error](https://whispir.io/error) \- try using the arrow
keys and spacebar.

------
Errorcod3
[http://www.creativebloq.com/web-
design/best-404-pages-812505](http://www.creativebloq.com/web-
design/best-404-pages-812505)

33 404 errors

